# if you must make the choice - LED



## Cor (30 Apr 2016)

I'm going to startup a high-tech nano (50 Litres - 45 x 36 x 31 cm). Going to use pressurised CO2 and Ei.
But I have to to make a choice between LED-specs, so I need some advice:

Yes, I know; it's been asked for many times now. And I'm also aware there is more to it to give a straight answer.
But if you must make a choice; which one would it be?

54 x 0.5w   7.000K  -  2700 Lumen  -  Beamswork LED 300
81 x 0.3w   8.000K  -  4350 lumen  -  ADA Aqua-sky 451
72 x 0.3w   8.000K  -  4350 lumen  -  Chihiros ADA style model 451
10 x 3.0 w   10.000K  -  1700 Lumen  -  Beamswork EVO 18 LED

cheers,  Cor


----------



## rebel (30 Apr 2016)

ADA all the way. You'd need your co2 well adjusted or will be selling algae in the black market.


----------



## Cor (1 May 2016)

I'll try to maintain about 30 ppm CO2.  Light at 6 hours to start and in combination with Ei I'll hope it will be fine.

I now that the plants have long internodes with low light. But low light like in low Kelvin or low lumen?
Or is it the combination of those?


----------



## Eduard18 (2 May 2016)

Low lumen ; regarding the Kelvin it's a matter of appearance - low Kelvin yellow light, high Kelvin blueish light ; but they say a Kelvin out of range - 4500 - 6500    - it's not advisable; must be about the light spectrum 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Cor (2 May 2016)

So, the higher the lumen the more compact the plants will grow I'll suppose.
But also more chance for algae... Well, try to compensate  with high amounts CO2 en Ei.


----------



## Eduard18 (2 May 2016)

And don't forget the good flow, water change regimen

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (3 May 2016)

Hi Cor, if you have time check this out.
http://scapefu.com/?s=light

After you listen to all those podcasts, then you are ready to make an informed decision.


----------



## Cor (3 May 2016)

rebel said:


> Hi Cor, if you have time check this out.
> http://scapefu.com/?s=light
> 
> After you listen to all those podcasts, then you are ready to make an informed decision.



Those podcasts are very useful, thanks


----------



## GHNelson (3 May 2016)

Hi
There is a newer dimmable version of this light....not cheap but has great shimmer!
Plus the fan is hardly audible!
http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/kessil-a150w-amazon-sun-review.20869/#post-212581



hoggie


----------



## Cor (3 May 2016)

Thanks for the link Hoggie. 

   But way too expensive.
It may be a good quality light,but  the price is just too much.
Nice for the professional or high level aqua scaper, but not for the average amateur, like me.


----------



## micheljq (3 May 2016)

Is it your tank Hoggie, what volume is that?  It's nice.

Thank you, Michel.


----------

